# Another pot in the making



## Plumbob (Feb 15, 2017)

Making this one for a local raffle to help a young mother raise money for cancer treatment. Her softball jersey number is 7, so I done the sound holes in the number 7. I think it is walnut, but I hope @Mike1950 sees it to school me on it

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

I think it is Light colored walnut- Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 16, 2017)

Great gesture. I couldn't figure out where you were going with the holes till I read your post. Lol


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

Now that's a very nice Gesture.


----------

